Ask HN: How widespread is the use of steganography tools to share illegal porn? - datafix
======
teilo
I am interested in this question as well. I have seen the potential use of
steganography to spread child porn be used as an excuse to demonize _anyone_
who promotes cryptographic techniques, even for the quite legitimate use of
protecting one's political speech from authoritarian or oppressive
governments.

